# Juwel Lido 120 lighting upgrade.



## Zion 2018 (25 Nov 2018)

Hi All,

I have managed to get my hands on a new Juwel Lido 120 today  but won't to upgrade the lightning, I want a system that will easily and full integrate with the tank and is fully programmable. I know Juwel do the Day and Night controller, but this lacks red LED and is restrictive in it's programming and so can not create moon phases or weather conditions. Can anyone recommend a suitable alternative?

Regards,

Zion.


----------



## alto (26 Nov 2018)

Juwel HelioLux Spectrum and Controller 

Do you mean Juwel Lido?
Juwel Interzoo 2018 booth included some Lido tanks - George Farmer has a video on his YouTube channel (there are others as well)


----------



## Zion 2018 (26 Nov 2018)

Hi, yes, I do mean the Juwel Lido 120, stupid spell check changed it! 

I have seen the heliolux but it only has minimal control options and for the price tag I’m not sure I can justify the limited control for the price point. I don’t mind spending the money but I would prefer an option to have greater control and more colour options.

So any suggestions would be most welcome! 

Regards,

Zion


----------



## alto (26 Nov 2018)

Are you certain it was the new HelioLux Spectrum & it’s Controller 
 What exactly do you want to control/adjust that’s not handled by this kit?

Juwel Official video release 
- they really need to upgrade their video staff (or return it to the group that did the Tutorial Video series a couple years back)

George Farmer Interzoo 2018 Dennerle Juwel 

Not cheap but when you get individual LED colour & intensity & timing control, none of the systems I’ve seen are low cost 
Nothing like LUPYLED of course but also the price is nothing like


----------

